# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : en raction  l'iPad, Google prsente sa propre tablette dont le dveloppement n'a pris que 6 heures

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : en raction  l'iPad, Google prsente sa propre tablette dont le dveloppement n'a pris que 6 heures d'aprs ses ingnieurs*

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

c'est un peu (beaucoup) a ....  ::roll::

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est moins beau que l'iPad.

----------


## rvzip64

Alors franchement s'il y a bien quelque chose de moche c'est l'ipad !
Ils ont pas forcer beaucoup

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

Et il y a plein d'autres moqueries !!!!

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/69/20100128...5b84afe_1.html
 ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BakaOnigiri

En mme temps,  n'as peut tre pris que 6 heures aussi pour Apple.

----------


## rambc

Y a de grande chance que cela soit vrai...

----------


## monnomamoi

J'aime bien le design du stylet (le truc  gauche du googlePad).

----------


## s4mk1ng

Il s'achetes  combien aussi cher que l'ipad ou pas? ::lol::

----------


## FailMan

> J'aime bien le design du stylet (le truc  gauche du googlePad).


 ::haha::  moi aussi, je sens que je vais l'acheter et me servir du "stylet" et du doigt en mme temps  ::lol::   ::haha::   ::boulet:: 

Si a existe pour de bon, a aura au moins le mrite d'tre plus complet, fonctionnel et ouvert que l'iPad  dfaut d'tre plus beau (ce qui reste subjectif  :;): )

----------


## Auteur

> Et il y a plein d'autres moqueries !!!!
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/69/20100128...5b84afe_1.html


Il y a celle-ci aussi :
http://twitpic.com/104pmq

----------


## nicolofontana12

Nexus One c'est Gpad non??

----------


## sigap

C'est quoi exactement la spcificit de l'iPad ?

----------


## argonath

Je ne vois vraiment pas comment l'iPAD pourrait marcher  part effet de mode, il ne devrait pas avoir d'applis beaucoup plus utiles que l'iphone, l'cran tactile  la place du clavier c'est pas folichon pour un netbook sans parler de ne pouvoir utiliser qu'une appli en mme temps comme l'iPhone alors que les concurrents auront windows7, ou mieux encore, un linux spcialement calibr pour les spcificits des tablettes... 
, et comme livre lectronique, l'cran rtro clair c'est nul... 
bref non je ne vois pas

----------


## Yazoo70

::D:

----------


## kuranes

Pas de prise couteur ? J'ignorais, perso... Pire que ce que je pensais en fait.

----------


## robert_trudel

surement que google va sortir une tablet, on pourrait faire un parallle avec les smartphone...

google a laiss les autres constructeur sortir plein de smartphone... et ensuite sorti un smartphone sous sa marque...

pourquoi pas la mme chose avec les tablets...

sachant que dell, asus, icd, acer... vont sortir des tablets avec android, on ne peut que penser que google ne vas pas se priver pour faire de mme dans quelques mois

----------


## F0ul

> Je ne vois vraiment pas comment l'iPAD pourrait marcher  part effet de mode, il ne devrait pas avoir d'applis beaucoup plus utiles que l'iphone,


Il y aura des applis iPad et toutes les applis iPhone a en fait quand mme un nombre considrable.




> l'cran tactile  la place du clavier c'est pas folichon pour un netbook


Le principe d'une tablette c'est la mobilit... Apple s'attendait surement au rfractaire et a donc rendu possible l'ajout d'un clavier externe.




> sans parler de ne pouvoir utiliser qu'une appli en mme temps comme l'iPhone alors que les concurrents auront windows7,


Ah oui? Mais quel est l'autonomie d'une tablette Windows7? S'il faut sans cesse tre branch, o est l'intrt?




> ou mieux encore, un linux spcialement calibr pour les spcificits des tablettes...


A voir... Mais comme souvent cela risque de n'tre destin qu' un public averti...




> , et comme livre lectronique, l'cran rtro clair c'est nul... 
> bref non je ne vois pas


L'cran rtro clair, mme s'il a ses dfauts, permet d'tre lisible par n'importe qui et en particulier les personnes  vision rduite...

----------


## Lyche

a sens le FanBoy quand mme l.




> Il y aura des applis iPad et toutes les applis iPhone a en fait quand mme un nombre considrable.


Explique moi l'intrt d'avoir les mmes appli pour 2 appareil qui font pratiquement les mmes choses. La grosse diffrence c'est que l'un permet de s'en servir mais est difficilement plaable dans une poche et ne tlphone pas (pas de camra non plus pas d'appareil photo rien), l'autre, il  un petit cran mais permet d'appeler et en plus, tiens dans la poche.



> Le principe d'une tablette c'est la mobilit... Apple s'attendait surement au rfractaire et a donc rendu possible l'ajout d'un clavier externe.


La mobilit oui, mais si il faut une valise pour la porter (je caricature hein) a sens un peu l'attrape couillon. Pour le clavier externe, sans port usb a parait plus que compromis.



> Ah oui? Mais quel est l'autonomie d'une tablette Windows7? S'il faut sans cesse tre branch, o est l'intrt?


L, on ne pas lutter, Apple a toujours t en avance sur les dures d'autonomies, il faut juste leur souhaiter que a reste ainsi.



> A voir... Mais comme souvent cela risque de n'tre destin qu' un public averti...


Je pense que l'intrt de ces appareil, c'est justement la simplicit de fonctionnement. A voir



> L'cran rtro clair, mme s'il a ses dfauts, permet d'tre lisible par n'importe qui et en particulier les personnes  vision rduite...


Mis  part la dure de vie de la batterie qui fond comme neige au soleil, je ne vois pas les inconvenient

----------


## FailMan

F0ul, es-tu en mesure de me donner les avantages qu'offre l'iPad ? 

Pas de ports USB (mme pas un), une taille excessive (autant prendre un netbook c'est moins cher et plus polyvalent), un HP Mono, pas de fonction tlphonique (la mobilit selon Apple), pas de webcam (le web selon Apple), pas de lecteur de carte (les photos selon Apple), 3G en option  tarif prohibitif (achetez un iPhone 3G !), une mmoire ridicule pour ce prix (c'est vrai que 16 Go a suffit vu qu'on peut rien en faire), mise  jour de l'OS probablement payante (10$ pour grer le copier-coller a passe pas avec moi), pas de multi-tche (pas d'internet et de mail en mme temps), pas de Flash (a condamne un bon nombre de sites, mais a, c'est le Web selon Apple ) un systme de gestion des applications hasardeux (aucune libert via iTunes), un systme de connexion au PC hasardeux (ncessite iTunes, la mobilit selon Apple ), un cran qui consomme de l'nergie  fond, un OS de tlphone sur une tablette , pas de lecture des formats vido courants (ncessite conversion, mais a, c'est le multimdia selon Apple, tout le monde possde ses DVD au format H.264 ), fonctions basiques optionnelles (et bien souvent payantes), pas de possibilit d'utilisation en stockage de masse (pourtant avec 32 ou 64 Go, a pouvait tre sympa), une connectique propritaire (la mobilit selon Apple ) et j'en passe ...    

Ce qui reste  cette tablette ? Son design ? C'est peu. Bienvenue chez Apple.

----------


## Lyche

On ne pourrait dire plus  ::hola::

----------


## Remizkn

> Pour le clavier externe, sans port usb a parait plus que compromis.


Mais non voyons, cela va leur permettre de sortir leur propre clavier au port adapter  l'*Ipad* (factur 25 la touche).

----------


## ymoreau

> 


Excellente celle l, je l'avais pas encore vue !

----------


## FailMan

Oui, mais y'a une coquille, il y a bel et bien une prise jack sur l'iPad  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, mais y'a une coquille, il y a bel et bien une prise jack sur l'iPad


Youhou, une prise jack ! il manque combien de trucs intressants  ct?

----------


## FailMan

> Youhou, une prise jack ! il manque combien de trucs intressants  ct?


Mme un *int64* c'est pas assez pour stocker le nombre de choses manquantes.  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------

